# Shooting both eyes open question



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

seeing that your left eye is stronger,you'll have some problems,like your having.
you need to make your right eye stronger.
do this for a week and see if it will help...take a book and start appx.14" away and stare at the letters and start moving it closer to your eyes.after you get so close ,your eye will strain to focus...try getting as close as you can.
you'll feel your eye will not like trying to work that close..after a few days you'll be able to focus closer than before.
after a week of this you'll be able to focus with the book ,on your nose.
this will help even out your eyes and help with your sighting.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A clip on shooters eye blocker would be my choice. Blocks the left eye from aiming while still letting light in and flips up easily out of the way. I would use this for several months. It will help the right eye gain strength while still letting in equal light and help you get away from any squinting which builds up unnecessary tension in the face. 

That's my .02

View attachment 1702028


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the advice so far, keep it coming. Been trying the book thing and that is tough for me as I wear contac lenses and when I read anything I have to wear reading glasses, I'll keep trying though. As far as the eye block that clips on the hat, I believe they do help but It bugs me having it on the hat at a 3d shoot. I know they make one that fits on the scope housing, would that work as well. Today I shot in the yard and before shooting I took my left contac out and that seemed to help me some, I will try that for a while although it would be a little tough judging yardage at a 3d shoot. Oh well. I have read where in 3 weeks or so your eyes should adjust to shooting both eyes open. I'm going on 5 weeks now and although I have seen improvement, still a battle especially shooting at animal targets in the woods. I'm not giving up though. Hoping you can teach this old dog new tricks.


----------



## smlbow (Jan 2, 2005)

I too am 52 and have similar vision issues. I shoot pins and have a distance verifier (yellow power) that clears the target then I use a pair of reading glasses 1.5 to see my pins. I know this sounds weird but I can see the target and my pins. A guy I shoot with makes lenses for eye glasses and he's not sure why this works but I can assure you it does or me. I tried just distance glasses to clear the target but could not get them to work for shooting. I just use them to drive, especially at night. Do you get a Halo effect when you light your pins? No help, just curious. Next thread can talk about my 8 min miles turning into 10 minute miles. Still running after elk.


----------



## yamms (Jan 24, 2012)

eye blocker is the way to go


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

How about the eye blocker that attaches to the scope housing? Would that work as well? Been shooting last 3 days with left contac out and that seems to help.


----------

